# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Is this a gravel, or yellowbelly?

## Eramyl

I'm looking at purchasing this female, but don't know a lot about gravels, and the price is a little too good to be true. These are the pics the breeder sent me.

----------


## darkranger69

I have YB and specter adult , i also hatched some last year. the belly markers suggest gravel to me : the colors on gravel are darker than Yb and specter. if the breeder is trustable i would believe it s what he said it is.

----------


## Eramyl

I'm not familiar with the person selling or the person he bought it from. However I am pretty new to the buisness as well. Thank you kindly for your input.

----------


## darkranger69

it s always hard for this kind of subtle morph which look quite similar but if no one can insure you that the breeder is trustable i won t buy that girl thinking it s a breedable gravel. 
Think: a gravel YB pastel is one of the hotest combo and with that girl almost anyone with a little collection would be able to take a shoot at it. I just don t see any one selling an adult gravel female for little money...

----------


## Eramyl

That's what I'm thinking too. His story is that she didn't breed her first year, layed this year but he lost the eggs in the incubator. Says he got her from bill brant as a hatchling, and he is rob from designer balls. His ad on kingsnake has been deleted too....

----------


## TheFitz

> I have YB and specter adult , i also hatched some last year. the belly markers suggest gravel to me : the colors on gravel are darker than Yb and specter. if the breeder is trustable i would believe it s what he said it is.


What is ot you see/look for to suggest that it is gravel? I have a highway x normal clutch pippingnow and need to know how to tell them apart from yb?

----------


## maculataJones

Does this user still come on?

Did this end being a gravel?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Last Activity 04-30-2019

All you have to do rather than bump an all thread is check their profile.

----------

